# Fast Way To Dry



## PhattyTokes (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm looking for a faster way to dry out erb rather than letting it sit for days.
does anyone know a way to dry it in a matter of hours?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 22, 2006)

Just wait. You've waited this long. Drying it out quicker will cause some of the thc to turn into cbd and cbn. Which are lesser psychoactive chemicals.

If you're going to do it, just try it with a small portion. I know there are plenty of ways of doing it and I'm sure if you sit and think for 10 seconds you could come up with a few yourself.


----------



## m420 (Sep 22, 2006)

It is much better to let your bud dry and cure before you smoke it. You'll be much more happy with the end product. But if you really can't wait, microwave the buds for 15 seconds at a time until they're dry. they won't taste as good if you do it that way.


----------



## Sublime757 (Sep 22, 2006)

a better way that doesnt degrade the product a whole lot is using dry ice. take some dry ice, put it into a container with some holes for ventilation. add your bud and stick it in the fridge for about 24 hours. be sure to add more dry ice as it evaporates


----------



## PhattyTokes (Sep 25, 2006)

yeah thanks for the help everyone but i think i am just gonna wait like you said letting them cure will be better. i tried to microwave some buds
they started to pop and crackel and in the end stunk up my aunts house hahhahaaha


----------



## pakalolo808 (Mar 25, 2009)

if you search the forum, this guy made a pretty good faster bud drier. it basically uses lots of circulation to increase the rate. supposedly works great and doesnt really ruin the taste too much


----------



## FCSoldier (May 9, 2009)

don't use the microwave on full power...thc breaks down at over 150 degrees(around there anyway) most say to use at most 50% power, I used 30% doesn't take too long. 
These are the directions I followed...

"Put a 1/4 piece of paper towel and put it in the bottom of a microwave safe tupperware container. Next put all your cut-up weed pieces. Now fold the other 2 paper towels and quickly dip them in water, making sure they are evenly wet. Now squeeze out most of the water, then unfold the towels and place on top of the container. Now place the lid on top and press down all corners except for one, so the steam can escape. 
Now we can set the container in the microwave. Set the power to around 40%, set for 1 minute and let it go. Take it out when the minute is up and let it sit for around 20 seconds. If the bottom paper towel is "wet", change it right away. If the 2 "top" paper towels are wet, get them wet again and pet the lid back on.
Microwave for another minute, and then you must repeat this process for around 4 minutes, or until its dry enough to smoke."

I have heard others say to use the defrost setting on your microwave(haven't tried it)


----------



## 7585 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi I hate when people get good advise from forums and don't reply back saying it woks. so I join to let yall know that it did. here's what I did:I follwed his direction to a tee. I used a medium sizes tupperware container. folded a paper towle at the bottom and spead out the product folded two paper towles wet them and rang it out real good my bottom towle never got wet enough to have to change and my wet paper towle never dried out. I set my mic at pl-3 and used 1 min, then 40 sec, repeated 3 times. its important to note that its smart to let it sit longer inbetween sessions in the mic also ur house will smell for atleast two hrs gd luck and stay safe


----------



## tokeCALIkush (Sep 29, 2009)

I used to dry my buds in the microwave, recently I have started to just place them under two 60w lights, they dry within an hour


----------



## tokeCALIkush (Sep 29, 2009)

Aight so I just tried fcs method, it did work bud it didnt dry the buds as much as the 60 watt lights do, it just take out the moisture to make them smokable, and I think your method loses more thc, im still stoned though bud I had 2 smoke 2 fat bong bowls


----------



## tokeCALIkush (Sep 29, 2009)

sweetgod420 said:


> 2 great Methods to lose mass potency.


the point of speed drying buds is so you can smoke, of course your going to lose potency but thats not the point


----------



## PeaceLuvPot (Apr 19, 2010)

You guys that are in such a rush to dry it. You are taking all that time to grow good buds, and then you aren't curing it for at least 4 weeks? That seems to be such a waste to me. Don't rush the drying, you still got about a month left after it dries till you should smoke it. lol.


----------



## FCSoldier (Apr 19, 2010)

Most people that are quick drying aren't doing their whole crop that way, I myself have a recommendation for 25 plants and 5 pounds of processed cannabis. I will have more than what I can have processed at one time, which means quick drying will provide me with medicine until the rest of my buds are properly dried and cured at which point I will donate the excess to a local cooperative which uses it to help those who cannot afford medicine.

This thread was started to help someone who needed to quick dry, not quick drying vs curing. Most people know you lose potency when quick drying, plus it usually tastes like crap...I'm just curious as to why some people lack the ability to understand that if someone wants to do something it is their choice to do so, if you don't want to post helpful info, then why post at all?


----------



## D.tea (Jun 21, 2010)

FCSoldier said:


> Most people that are quick drying aren't doing their whole crop that way, I myself have a recommendation for 25 plants and 5 pounds of processed cannabis. I will have more than what I can have processed at one time, which means quick drying will provide me with medicine until the rest of my buds are properly dried and cured at which point I will donate the excess to a local cooperative which uses it to help those who cannot afford medicine.
> 
> This thread was started to help someone who needed to quick dry, not quick drying vs curing. Most people know you lose potency when quick drying, plus it usually tastes like crap...I'm just curious as to why some people lack the ability to understand that if someone wants to do something it is their choice to do so, if you don't want to post helpful info, then why post at all?


100% /b/ro. And to prove a point I went and cut a bud off my plant to try the method. I tried it on pl-2, first for 1min, then 15s without, then 40s in again (this is on a 1200w microwave) I was perfectly dry, the stem snapped any everything. I just finished smokin' the bowl and we'll see what happens.


----------



## bud nugbong (Jun 21, 2010)

all i can say is the slower the better...im sure youve heard it a bunch by now but it is so true, quickly dried buds taste harsh burn your throat and lungs and just taste like burned pubic hair (i could imagine).

let it sit/hang for a few days for smaller ones and a week plus for the big colas. and once you think its dry enough ( snap the stem test) put it into jars to "cure" and just keep them there for storage. you will notice the taste and high improve over time in the jar.

if your hustlin and dont give a shit about the consumer dry it out and make it taste bad, but there is nothing better than reefer that is dried slowly and taken care of.


----------



## chr0nic2k (Jun 21, 2010)

I used a 60 watt light and put about 3 grams on a plate. I put the light close to the bud. It dried it out in about 3 hours, but regularly check. Honestly its not worth it at all. The buds get crispy and it has a bad taste and is harsh to smoke. I suggest taking a little bit at a time off ur plant, just a lil bit to smoke an get u by. After drying and curing my weed tasted so much better, i was really pissed because i wasted 10 grams quick drying.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 4, 2010)

I took popcorn nuggets off my plant and microwaved it. And got pretty stoned off it.


----------



## jondamon (Jul 4, 2010)

something you may want to consider making is one of these.

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/310444-some-advice-my-drying-box.html

I made this on my first grow and it works really well running for 6hours a day. Approx dry time is between 6-10days depending on ambient room temps.


J


----------



## An Alright Start (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey, just to let you guys know, you probably won't lose all that much potency when quick curing bud in a microwave. All a microwave does is it will vibrate water molecules at very fast speeds, causing friction, and both drying out your foods and making them hot. It shouldn't make a huge difference with potency.


----------



## BBUd (Aug 6, 2010)

Wanna Know wat I did? Probably not but ill tell u anyway. I wrapped the buds up in tin foil (only 1 layer but 2 at max) and put them directly on top of a 60w lite. Burns like a charm and still has tons of thc


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Aug 6, 2010)

heres what I did.
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/350999-how-bad.html


----------



## pointswest (Aug 6, 2010)

Blind leading the blind. At least hang it for a week even if you don't cure it. Yes microwave and heat produce dry buds, but you are really wasting it unless you just want to test smoke a couple of bottom buds. You have waited 10 or twelve weeks for this, can't you wait another week to get the true satisfaction?


----------



## sirerich (Aug 13, 2010)

comming from the pro of 'sampling buds' before harvest, i have found that the best way to quick dry the wet planty bud, is to steam dry it. get an ordinary microwaveable plastic container. put a dry piece of kitchen towel, maybe torn in half, on the bottom of the container, then chop a few buds to a smallish size so it dries out quicker, therfore keeping more un-evaporated thc in the spliff, and then place the buds on the paper towel. Next, wet two paper kitchen towels and dry them out so they are not dripping, but slightly wet. it helps if they are attached when wetting them! now poke a hole or two in the paper towels which you have placed over the buds, and put the lid about 3/4 the way on.
Put in the microwave and 'cook' for one minute. 
take everything out and dry any moisture that will be in the container.
get the other, dry torn half of the paper towel and put the drier but still moist buds on it.
make sure the paper towels are still wet and do the same thing as many times as you need to until you are happy. steam dried bud actually tastes nice, smooth and gets you very stoned. you should try it.

will be trying this with a few popcorn buds


----------



## snakeATTACK (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't know anyone who quick drys a whole crop, that's just crazy. But for me, Every time I harvest I'll put aside about 2 or 3 grams for a quick dry, just to last me until the rest of the crop drys. I would feel wrong buying weed to smoke when I have a pound of undried bud hanging in my house...


----------



## pressDUCK (Oct 10, 2010)

Sorry for this bit of spam. From the Overgrow forums, rip.

*THE WATER CURE COMPENDIUM - FAQ
===============================

*As this thread has become very large, and much of the information redundant, I thought I'd make a quick FAQ pointing out some of the more informative areas and highlighting the main points. Both the original poster of this thread, and MPD, have deleted their accounts. MPD is the expert on this, so much of the information contained within comes from his research.

*
Introduction - What is the water cure? Why would I want to do it?
*
The water cure has only recently come to light as a widely accepted form of curing (mostly because of this thread). Water curing uses osmosis to flush out the chemicals, pesticides, pests, and anything else you would rather not be smoking. Chlorophyll is also broken down faster in water (chlorophyll = harsh smoke). The water cure is also very fast (about 7 days) with optimal quality (as compared to 30 days air curing), and as well does not stink like an air cure does. Water-cured buds are also more potent than air-cured (however there is proportional weight loss to potency increase).

THC is not water soluable, and the bud is protected from air/light, enabling potency to be maintained at it's highest levels, while the nasty chemicals are flushed out and chlorophyll breaks down. Some growers report being able to add nutes all the way up to their harvest date because the water cure takes care of the built up chemicals.

Because of its speed, stealth and clean taste, water cure is very inviting to most non-commercial growers. The commercial grower might not be attracted to the water cure, as the weight of the bud is diminished.

Water cure can also be attractive to those smoking/cooking with suspect cannabis (schwag), moldy bud, pest infested bud, unflushed bud, etc.

*
How will my bud taste/smoke/smell/look?
*
Properly water-cured buds (submerged for 7 days and properly dried) will have a clean, thick taste when smoked, as well as being more potent than air-cured buds. This is one of the major advantages to the water cure; a quick drying process that retains potency and has a clean taste a flavor.

Smoking reports vary, however most people agree that water curing provides a very clean, smooth taste. Those with hashier, sandlewood/piney and harsher strains will find this method enjoyable for the clean, thick flavor without the edge (like a fine whisky).

However, those with frutier tasting strains have mixed results. They report the smoke is almost too smooth - much of the fruity/citrussy flavor removed. 

The smell of the bud is greatly diminished, which many believe is one of the positive side-effects of water curing. Some also report a diminished smell in the smoke itself.

Water-cured buds tend to look more earthy and dark in tone. Some say the bag appeal is decreased, however proper care while water-curing can improve bag appeal.

PhatDaddyNugzYo's water cured NLK bud:



*
What do I need for this? What is the process?
*
1. A container hold your bud and appropriate water (about 4 times as much water as amount of bud). A cooler with some kind of drainage works great.

2. A dehydrator or low-impact heat device. Dehydrators work great and cost about $40 from walmart. Radiators work well (as long as it isn't too hot), and some report using hair dryers.

3. A cool, dark place to put the water-curing container.

You need at least 7 days to do this, any less than seven can result in undesireable quality. Even 5 days in water is not enough - you need seven!!!

Plop in your freshy cut buds (or schwag, whatever, but fresh buds work best) into enough water to completely submerge the buds. The buds will float to the top for the first few days of this, so you need something to hold them down (a block of wood, a plate, etc). Change the water every day for 7 days, any less than seven could result in undesirable results (trust me). Try not to disturb the buds when changing the water as plant material can break off more easily (read: trichomes). Always keep the lid of the cooler open, do not seal off the container.

The water may take on a yellowish/greenish (even brownish) tint each day, moreso as the bud becomes completely saturated with the water. It will probably also stink. This is good, as it is the nasty chlorophyl and salts exiting your plant.

After 7 days remove the buds from the water. They will be sopping wet, and can be dried relatively quickly. MPD (and many more of us) purchased a food dehydrator from wal-mart for about $40 and consensus tells us this may be the best method for drying. Put the dehydrator on the lowest setting and dry for about 5 hours or so.

Radiators and other low-impact heating devices can also be used. Users have reported hair dryers working with some success, as well as hanging the wet buds on a clothes line with a fan circulating air. The important thing to do is to ensure the buds dry quickly enough to not become moldy, but with as low-impact of a drying environment as possible.


*MPD's 7 do's and don'ts of water curing*

1. Do not close the lid on the cooler. As the chlorophyll bleeds off into the water it evaporates - this is good and sealing the cooler just puts the crap back in the water.

2. Keep out of direct sunlight. I just put the cooler in the garage and that's the end of that.

3. Don't stir or agitate. This serves no useful purpose.

4. Don't bother straining the water for trichomes when you change it each day. I've tried it countless times and have yet to get enough trichones to make it worth the effort, though some hairs will break loose.

5. I've water cured as long as 9 days, but there was no real improvement over the 7 day mark - so why bother?

6. Do use a dehydrator. They cost $35 over at Walmart and you set it on the lowest possible setting. Mine takes about 5 hours to dry out a 1/2 pound of sopping wet buds. If you line dry make sure there is a drip tray or tarp for them to drip on.

7. DO NOT water cure seeded buds that were intentionally seeded so you can harvest seeds. Air cure these buds only...



*
What is the dry-weight ratio comparison with air curing?
*
Dry weight using air cure usually returns about 25% of the freshly cut bud weight. That means if you had 10 grams of freshly cut plant, you would get about 2.5 grams dry.

Water cure, on the other hand, returns about 15% from wet to dry. In our 10 gram example, that would be about 1.5 grams.



*Agent Smith reports on his fresh-to-dry weight using water cure*

Here are the after pics..This is 7 days in water changed once a day, then dried for 6 hrs in the dehydrator. See how much it shrank...
Ok time to smoke...Lets see how smooth this is..

 ...after... 





*
So why is there less weight using water, but more potency?
*
THC is not water soluable. When the buds are underwater, they are protected from environmental conditions such as humidity, over exposure to air, temperature, and light. This consistent state is something not easily achieved through the traditional air cure, which can be prone to a harsher smoke with decreased potency if everything isn't just so.

Water cure enables the removal of undesireable elements from your bud while retaining potency.


*MPD explains how potency is increased through the water cure*

I should explain this so that the conspiracy theory kooks don't land on me like a ton of bricks.

Here's the "magic" behind the increased potency you get by water curing.

For the sake of making it simple, I'll use an example of 100 grams of bud going into the pot.

Now, you had this bud assayed and know that 15% of it is pure THC.

15% of 100 grams is 15 grams. So in our example the 100 grams of fresh bud has 15 grams of THC in it.

You water cure it and dry it. Now you have only 70 grams of bud left. WTF?

But you are deceived because the 15 grams of THC is part of the remaining 70 grams of bud. 15 divided by 70 equals 21.42%.

Sooo....

The mass didn't change, just some of the things that were there - aren't there anymore, so what is left becomes a bigger proportion of the entirety.

You go assay your water cured bud and find out it has 21.42% THC content - a 50% increase in potency.

Not bad, eh?


*
How is the chlorophyll/nasty chemicals removed while potency preserved?*

PhatDaddyNugzYo shows us some water-cure scum that came out of his buds:




*MPD explains how osmosis leaches nasties, saves trichs*

In air, chlorophyll breaks down at a rate that is only slightly faster than the breakdown rate of the resin - hence the reason the pot is dried for a short time then placed in jars and burped - but always out of direct sunlight because sunlight plus air equals an ideal situation for the THC is to break down and thus a loss of potency may ensue.

In water, the chlorophyll breaks down (out of the plant) while the THC remains suspended in the resin and is relatively unaffected by the surrounding water medium.

*More on chrlorophyll removal by JBC Grower*

Water curing and air curing are doing exactly the same thing except you retain flavour and smell with air drying and with water curing you lose that flavour and smell but you have a smoothe smoke....

The Chloryphyll in the plant leaves through either the water evaporating (air cure) or through osmosis into the water around it...Water curing is obvously more affective at removing chloryphyll because you are adding more water, and
the smoke is smoother (chloryphyll is a big factor in bad tasting and bad burning weed)....however smell and taste come from terpenes in the plant that are also water soluble so they are lost in the water curing process....

In air curing the chloryphyll has to leave by the evaporating water in the bud....this is less affective but you keep those smell and taste terpenes.....so why after going through the trouble to preserve and develop them through air curing would you dunk them in water and lose them?

Its either one or the other



*
My water cure is harsh, smells "seaweedy" or "fishy"
*

Some people report harsh (though smooth) buds from the water cure, or even a fishy/seaweedy aftertaste or smell. Though some fruitier strains may not taste the best, if done correctly (7 days changing water every day) your bud should be clean burning and should not have a "been in the water" taste. Most often harsh or poor quality water cure is a result of operator error.

Some people also report having a "crackle" occur when their water cured weed is smoked, this is also often seen with poorly air-cured weed. Letting your weed set in a jar following the water cure (after it has been dried) for a few days usually remedies this.


*
What about already dried buds/shwag/moldy buds?*

MPD and others have reported success in re-curing nasty buds of one kind or another. Dry schwag that is still in a nugg-ish form can be water-cured, as well as semi-moldy buds (however, no miracles here).






Good luck!

Updated: July 5, 2005
-funker


----------



## Spanishfly (Oct 10, 2010)

tokeCALIkush said:


> I used to dry my buds in the microwave, recently I have started to just place them under two 60w lights, they dry within an hour


Why are you in such a hurry to ruin your weed??


----------



## CptNemo (Oct 11, 2010)

First grow here. I clipped off a few nugs by mistake durring trimming. I put them on some tin foil and put them in the oven at 175° for 40 min. They smoke ok and the high is just ok. But the smell and taste is downright horrible. I didnt think it was too bad at first. But now that I have some buds curing the right way in jars its not even close. I will prolly toss whats left of the oven nugs in my hash pile. I dont even want to smoke them now.


----------



## poker909 (Oct 25, 2010)

sirerich said:


> comming from the pro of 'sampling buds' before harvest, i have found that the best way to quick dry the wet planty bud, is to steam dry it.


Fully agreed! I would never ruin a crop by doing anything other than a proper weeks dry + time to cure, but I'd assume most growers want a joint of their own ripe buds asap, especially if it's a new or unknown strain. I keep looking for a better method, but low power in the microwave with a dry paper towel underneath and a damp one above at short 30sec bursts will get you smoking in a couple minutes. The shrinkage may shock you but the potency is there!


----------



## White Ryno (Nov 9, 2010)

> * why is there less weight using water, but more potency?
> *
> THC is not water soluable. When the buds are underwater, they are protected from environmental conditions such as humidity, over exposure to air, temperature, and light. This consistent state is something not easily achieved through the traditional air cure, which can be prone to a harsher smoke with decreased potency if everything isn't just so.
> 
> ...


This does NOT make your case for water cured over air cured...I see significant uses in the medical field being as it's a cleanier, healthier resulting smoke. However, when you air cure buds the EXACT same thing happens...you lose weight, the THC is still there, hence the ratios increase. You gotta be at a 3rd grade math level to not understand that


----------



## KingBoss (Feb 4, 2011)

Did as told (dry bottom paper towel, herb pieces on top of dry towel, wet paper towel on top in a tupperware w/ 3 sides of lid shut and 1 open to let steam out) - set microwave @ 30% for one minute and repeated 4x. Grinded my herb and nearly turned to dust after 3-4 grinds. Turned out excellent! Not recommended to do this all the time nor with the whole batch - but for a quick hit w/ no purchase - it works! 5 Stars!


----------



## dajosh42069 (Feb 11, 2011)

*I...indeed tried it too...i'm about to load a bowl and see how it went...
But i'm not enthusiastic...im in fact, quite distressed, which is why I would stoop to clipping and quick drying to begin with 
*


----------



## dajosh42069 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh wow...
I'm pleasantly surprised...
It actually smoked, and it didn't taste as bad as I was expecting. It didn't taste much like anything actually, which with herb is bad 
But for the way it was dried....i'm impressed.
And also pleased with how my plant turned out


----------



## CHUCKTYLAH (Mar 30, 2011)

> *100% /b/ro. And to prove a point I went and cut a bud off my plant to try the method. I tried it on pl-2, first for 1min, then 15s without, then 40s in again (this is on a 1200w microwave) I was perfectly dry, the stem snapped any everything. I just finished smokin' the bowl and we'll see what happens. *


So you got it dry...........that doesn't cure it. Look up some info on what fermentation does in the curing process.......


----------



## webb107 (Mar 30, 2011)

When it comes to drying i let 95% of my harvest dry naturally, the rest i grind up put it in my tin then put in on top of my compact 600w ballast drys with in 15 mins and the smoke isnt bad TBH


----------



## bearhoney420 (Jun 18, 2011)

you are such a dickhead, icmag or whatever is better off with u there than here. Don't you understand this is a post for people who just want a quick smoke after harvesting but dont want to purchase bud? Were not talking about drying the entire crop in the microwave, were talking about a couple grams. I just harvested and need bud and ethier I pay $60 for an 1/8 right now or I microwave, so I tried the method and guess what? it worked, I have a couple grams to smoke, it doesn't taste bad and im high as shit right now. So take your negativity to whatever site you want because we don't need it here. 

Everyone if you need to quickly dry out some buds check out the microwave method on 40% power it works perfect


----------



## Jydcoo (Nov 17, 2011)

For all who care and were in need like me. Officially it works like a champ.its no dif from cheap uncured/ dried improperly chronic u would get on a bad day. im truly glad a cut off some to Steam dry it in the Nuke and see it all. Yes folks it can get u blasted, tasted like Plant, not Fruity Fuego. But me as a first time grower, i really see wut care and proper harvest can increase it all... 
Id rec nuking if u need some, i aint mad at all takin a whole branch ( the weakest and least yield lookin) off my fat unknown. 
But Dry And Cure is all part of the grow. But this eigth i took off got nuked and seriously will give me 3 sesh. isnt like smokin some good old cured Medicine, but hey fuk payin some cocksuker Middle man 60 bones for some shit he got 3 Hands ago. Fuk all that.
its all about homegrown, never shall see a middle fuk again 
One love all


----------



## Enzogrowspot (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok had to try it... Knocked off a lower branch the other day, after apologizing to my best girl I hung the branch 3 days ago. Wekl being New Years eve and all thought I would try a basic microwave dry. Set my Microwave to 1 out of 10 placed my small buds on a paper towel and nuked em about 8 times for 4 or 5 secs each turning in between.. well got me high currently, so it at least gave me a sample of whats to come....happy new year


----------



## greenthumb831 (Feb 3, 2012)

i ran out of bud and i havent smoked all day so i picked off some pop corn buds off my Purple Dawg. I put them on a paper towel and nuked them under defrost for 4 secs at a time untill the buds were dry enough to smoke. it went in smelling like dank ass purp and came out smelling like balsamic vinegar lol. ima fire the first bowl up right now...............

this shit tastes like i packed a bowl of ash from my ash tray... nothing like the plant originally smells
it wasnt harsh like i thought it would be. but im feeling the high creep on after the second bowl =)



WOW I cant wait for my final product now.. VERY PROMISING!


----------



## scroglodyte (Feb 3, 2012)

see: "hop kiln" 
a kiln used to dry hops (a cousin of cannabis). i'm working on a weed kiln. you may buy the first.....lol.


----------



## alphawolf.hack (Feb 3, 2012)

i got an old school microwave from like the 80's it has recirculating timer so it doesnt actualy reduce in power just in microwave exposure time. anyways the reason this is so good its because if i turn it down i can hear it come on for like 4-5 sec at a time then right after it turns off exposure i can open microwave andd blow on it to cool it off usually my bud actually comes out alright i could probably dry like that and nobody would know but i think it does reduce the potency. to keep the flavor the key is too keep the bud as cool as possible.(microwave freezer works but takes longer)


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 3, 2012)

skunkushybrid said:


> *Drying it out quicker will cause some of the thc to turn into cbd* and cbn. Which are lesser psychoactive chemicals.


THC does not degrade and become CBD, just CBN. 

THC, CBD and CBC all come from the same precursor elements.


----------



## NnthStTrls (Feb 3, 2012)

Put your oven on the lowest setting possible. Leave the oven door open. Place a few buds on a nice thick ceramic plate. It's going to take 45 minutes to 1 hour and you should rotate the buds (imagining the stem as the axis) 90 degrees at a time, every 10 minutes or so. When they feel pretty dry, it's time to take them out (don't be an idiot and grab the plate with your bare hand). Now let the plate sit on top of the stove for another 10 or 15 minutes rotating the buds 180 degrees halfway through. This takes a bit longer than the microwave but in my opinion that's not a bad thing. Do a comparison between the two methods for yourself and you'll see that the wait is worth it. If you stick one of these buds in a jar for a couple of days and do a mini-cure, it gets even better and it will save you that 50 bucks you would go and spend on somebody else's shit.


----------



## Ganjalee (Feb 3, 2012)

NnthStTrls said:


> Put your oven on the lowest setting possible. Leave the oven door open. Place a few buds on a nice thick ceramic plate. It's going to take 45 minutes to 1 hour and you should rotate the buds (imagining the stem as the axis) 90 degrees at a time, every 10 minutes or so. When they feel pretty dry, it's time to take them out (don't be an idiot and grab the plate with your bare hand). Now let the plate sit on top of the stove for another 10 or 15 minutes rotating the buds 180 degrees halfway through. This takes a bit longer than the microwave but in my opinion that's not a bad thing. Do a comparison between the two methods for yourself and you'll see that the wait is worth it. If you stick one of these buds in a jar for a couple of days and do a mini-cure, it gets even better and it will save you that 50 bucks you would go and spend on somebody else's shit.



agreed, oven on lowest setting will do the trick and still retain alot of potency, at least 170F if possible


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 3, 2012)

PhattyTokes said:


> I'm looking for a faster way to dry out erb rather than letting it sit for days.
> does anyone know a way to dry it in a matter of hours?


i know lots of ways to dry your shit fast but none of those methods lead to quality. the best way i've found to sample my shit is to forget about smoking any buds till their ready and just keep the trim and dry it for three days, sift it through a screen and smoke the kief. that will give you the patience you lack


----------



## Warlock1369 (Feb 3, 2012)

After 12-14 weeks of growing good buds why do people want to dry fast. It lowers your quality bud. Just give it the few days and pull a few nugs out as you cure the rest. It will be worth it.


----------



## smd0987 (Feb 3, 2012)

So I happened upon this thread whilst asking the same question as the original poster i was hesitant to try the oven or the lightbulbs but there seemed to be enough posts about the microwave, n it seemedinterestimg enough to try.

So I did just what has been posted. Single layer of dry paper towel, then ur weed separated into small pieces, then the dbl layer of wet paper towel over the container. Now, my weed was pretty sticky n the stem was bendy n everything, but after microwaving for just thirty seconds on the second to lowest power setting, the bud was dry enough to burn nicely. The taste wasn't bad at all. The only thing I can say is we were smoking a lot anyway so whether this one bowl was less potent...idk...but the method for drying worked just fine!!

I also want to add that I am not attempting to dry an entire crop. From a 1/4 O I quick dried only a small amount. OBVIOUSLY THE WEED WILL DRY NATURALLY, I just wanted to pack a bowl today, not in a week lol


----------



## Enzogrowspot (Feb 5, 2012)

Yep yep, just ran out of meds...dam! Some hangin to dry already and 2 still cookin in the tent.....gotta cook a small amount, superbowl after all..... Takin a small bud that has been drying for 3 days and I am going to try the oven method. Used the microwave before on 1 and I still saw my bud vaporizing while it was cooking. only had it on for 5 sec on 1... oven try, will let ya know...


----------



## kdub751 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have just recently harvested a few and they have been hang drying for 2days(there still on the stem) but would i be able to smoke some now or is it to early??


----------



## Enzogrowspot (Feb 5, 2012)

Ya bro mine are still on the stem ^^^ just cut off a couple lower nugs and put them in the oven. 
I put the oven on 170 that's the lowest it would go, the buds went on a plate in the oven. Closed the door set timer for 10 min but turned them every 5. Kept doing this till almost dry. Pulled em out, put on a paper towel, to dry and cool..lol I checked the buds with my loupe before and after. There was less visible thc destruction with the oven method. In the microwave the thc was all weird and gone or like smeared, previously vaporized. The bud was crispy after sitting out but ground well and my pipe liked being filled with it. Smelled like plant still of course but the smoke. The first hit was not harsh and it tasted like uncured weed...lol BUT, soon as I exhaled my cheeks, _on my face_, got all mildly numb and have been since. Wow heavy buzz...so nice. Cool still have the main cola still bakin in the tent

Pretty high so this is all just my opinion, not an endorsement for any type of quick drying method or the technique of quick drying itself. Remember kids don't try this at home, and uncured bud is just wrong lol

Superbowl...... I think the team with the red, white and blue colors will win. Wait, that's both teams, ok a tie


----------



## kdub751 (Feb 5, 2012)

What would happen if i dont put it in the oven and just smoked it?


----------



## Enzogrowspot (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't think it would be dry enough, give a try and let us know...Hey you can put it on top of your lite, I put one on top of my hps, turned it often and voila


----------



## kdub751 (Feb 5, 2012)

I did it, it burned pretty good and gave me a lil buzz ^__^ it feels weird smoking something that ive grown


----------



## ppaauull (Feb 5, 2012)

it's best to w8 5 to 10 days you will fill the smooth taste rather than to choke


----------



## bigbaby420 (Apr 22, 2012)

by fat the best way is to microwave what i did is got a tupperware bowl put holes in the top and bottom got a paper towl wet it put it on the bottom (first right out as much water leaving it damp) next put the weed in make sure its jus nugs no stems then wet another paper towl and ring it out put it on to and put the top on .. the more holes the better circulation of steam to let out.. hit it 3 times for 30 seconds on power 3 on your mocrowave chunkc it in your grinder and enjoy!


----------



## bigbaby420 (Apr 22, 2012)

i perfer using a vaporizer if u want to have a smooth smoke and get full potency of ur bud


----------



## Jboski1971 (Jul 29, 2012)

sirerich said:


> comming from the pro of 'sampling buds' before harvest, i have found that the best way to quick dry the wet planty bud, is to steam dry it. get an ordinary microwaveable plastic container. put a dry piece of kitchen towel, maybe torn in half, on the bottom of the container, then chop a few buds to a smallish size so it dries out quicker, therfore keeping more un-evaporated thc in the spliff, and then place the buds on the paper towel. Next, wet two paper kitchen towels and dry them out so they are not dripping, but slightly wet. it helps if they are attached when wetting them! now poke a hole or two in the paper towels which you have placed over the buds, and put the lid about 3/4 the way on.
> Put in the microwave and 'cook' for one minute.
> take everything out and dry any moisture that will be in the container.
> get the other, dry torn half of the paper towel and put the drier but still moist buds on it.
> ...


This technique is awesome! I tried it yesterday, the smoke was great, and potency was definitely not lost! I would definitely advise this technique to anyone


----------



## Jboski1971 (Jul 29, 2012)

This technique is awesome! I tried it yesterday, the smoke was great, and potency was definitely not lost! I would definitely advise this technique to anyone


----------



## OldSurfer (Feb 6, 2015)

+1 Simple and effective technique, and the emergency dried weed didnt even taste half bad.


----------



## Triplec (Feb 6, 2015)

I take a small fan heater, then put another high powered fan in front of that. That creates a lot of nice warm (not hot). I take 1-2 small or medium bud and put them in the air path. I rotate them every few hours. Had them ready in as little as 12 hrs. Not more than a day. Taste and effects were almost the same as the slow dry of 3-5 days.


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Oct 4, 2015)

This may be almost ten years later, but I have, just today in fact, discovered that it is fine to dry buds in a microwave. Sometimes desperation calls for such things. Not so sure about all the steam bullshit though. I tried that but it seems just as good putting it straight into the microwave without steaming. Not that I'd recommend this as a normal drying method, but if you're desperate for a smoke, it does the job.


----------



## WillyBeamish (Oct 4, 2015)

You spent at least 3-4 months of your life getting this far, do not right. What's an extra 3-4 days gonna cost you?


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Oct 5, 2015)

I tried the oven method but dam it got hot in there trying to light my wet weed.


----------



## ChuffinHoolies (Dec 19, 2015)

Well here's my option. I find it works quite well. And I'm sure many of you have tried the opposite option before to rejuvinate stale buds. so the idea may not be that far off 

I take a dried out, stale slice of bread. Stick it in a over sized bag with your sample. Let it sit. Check in on it every so often.... 12-24hr. The moisture will be wicked from the bud to the toast. Change the bread as needed. as it will become soft again and will loose the wicking properties. untill desired . Also it will help with with a fast cure when stuffed with The buds in a jar. 

That is, if your in a rush. Nothing beats properly dried and cured.


----------



## TrippyMe420 (Sep 27, 2016)

BBUd said:


> Wanna Know wat I did? Probably not but ill tell u anyway. I wrapped the buds up in tin foil (only 1 layer but 2 at max) and put them directly on top of a 60w lite. Burns like a charm and still has tons of thc


What do you mean? You smoke it on the bulb?


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 27, 2016)

TrippyMe420 said:


> What do you mean? You smoke it on the bulb?


 i think he just maens that he put the foil on top of a bulb in order to speed dry some bud, then smoked the bud after he speed dried it..
i personally think the whole speed drying thing is kind of silly.. you spend months and months growing the stuff only to rush one of the most important parts of the process, ie, the cure? idk, i'll shut up..


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Sep 28, 2016)

tokeCALIkush said:


> Aight so I just tried fcs method, it did work bud it didnt dry the buds as much as the 60 watt lights do, it just take out the moisture to make them smokable, and I think your method loses more thc, im still stoned though bud I had 2 smoke 2 fat bong bowls


Thank bros. Anyone would be crazy to dry their buds in a microwave. Your smoke will taste like chicken and it destroys the trichomes.


----------



## TrippyMe420 (Sep 29, 2016)

racerboy71 said:


> i think he just maens that he put the foil on top of a bulb in order to speed dry some bud, then smoked the bud after he speed dried it..
> i personally think the whole speed drying thing is kind of silly.. you spend months and months growing the stuff only to rush one of the most important parts of the process, ie, the cure? idk, i'll shut up..


I know :'( but some people do it to test the product


----------



## Strocat (Jan 30, 2017)

I think I've found the perfect way to dry 1 small nug freshly cut off a plant for a tester nug..

step 1. make sure you have a decent microwave (1,000 watts or more with power level settings)

step 2. NEVER EVER GOD DAMN EVER go over 40% power

step 3. line bottom of a glass bowl with 2-3 coffee filters and lay bud on filters.. 

step 4. take 2 more coffee filters and run under water then ring them out so theyre wet but not dripping wet.

step 5. cover the glass bowl with nug on botttom on all sides except one small opening (steam to escape)

step 6. microwave on 30-40% power for 45 seconds.

step 7. pull out of microwave and remove top coffee filters and let sit 3 minutes.

step 8. replace damn coffee filters on top and microwave 30-40% power 30 seconds.. repeat step 7 & 8 till bud it dry enough.



I've done this before and you lose almost no thc and I've actually had amazing flavor off quick dried bud doing this method.


----------



## Kevin Pickford (Jan 30, 2017)

Strocat said:


> I think I've found the perfect way to dry 1 small nug freshly cut off a plant for a tester nug..
> 
> step 1. make sure you have a decent microwave (1,000 watts or more with power level settings)
> 
> ...


Ill give it a try... thanks for the knowledge  ( makes more sense then buying a bag if your out lol!)


----------



## Bm96 (Jun 19, 2020)

skunkushybrid01 said:


> This may be almost ten years later, but I have, just today in fact, discovered that it is fine to dry buds in a microwave. Sometimes desperation calls for such things. Not so sure about all the steam bullshit though. I tried that but it seems just as good putting it straight into the microwave without steaming. Not that I'd recommend this as a normal drying method, but if you're desperate for a smoke, it does the job.


Hey, it's been 5 years, or 15 lol. I'm glad I tried this, and I can't believe the microwave almost perfectly dried the bud as well as currently enjoying a smoke-able joint that doesn't smell like grassy chloraphyll. It's hitting too. Cheers


----------



## IrkinBollikans (Jun 19, 2020)

If anybody ever wants to dry their bud quickly, the method in the first page of this thread by FCSoldier is spot on. Something changes when it's been microwaved and I've literally had strains that I preferred that way. No doubt, you lose the flavor, but the high became brain melting. I grew Barney's Farm Dr.Grinspoon for years and I hated it with a "proper" cure. Was a little better with a brown paper bag cure. Put that shit in the microwave once just to have some smoke, damn near had a panic attack after sharing a blunt with a friend. Learned to take a couple quick tokes every 3-4 hours, and had the perfect daytime energy boosting smoke. Didn't really smell very strong so I really liked it on the job sites. But I kid you not, it turned a so-so smoke into a absolute brain melter


----------



## shuu80 (Jun 19, 2020)

PhattyTokes said:


> I'm looking for a faster way to dry out erb rather than letting it sit for days.
> does anyone know a way to dry it in a matter of hours?


Fam dehumidifier and a closed space will work but I never tried with mj, just with sage lol


----------



## Bm96 (Jun 19, 2020)

IrkinBollikans said:


> If anybody ever wants to dry their bud quickly, the method in the first page of this thread by FCSoldier is spot on. Something changes when it's been microwaved and I've literally had strains that I preferred that way. No doubt, you lose the flavor, but the high became brain melting. I grew Barney's Farm Dr.Grinspoon for years and I hated it with a "proper" cure. Was a little better with a brown paper bag cure. Put that shit in the microwave once just to have some smoke, damn near had a panic attack after sharing a blunt with a friend. Learned to take a couple quick tokes every 3-4 hours, and had the perfect daytime energy boosting smoke. Didn't really smell very strong so I really liked it on the job sites. But I kid you not, it turned a so-so smoke into a absolute brain melter


That's super interesting. Could be that the terpenes and THC is at the highest when you chopped and it just degrades after it sits, albeit improving the flavor and harshness over time. I can attest to the joint of my premature Sour Kush is hitting me nicely.


----------

